# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Reay and district Gardening Club.

## Kenn

Meeting this evening at The Victoria Hall, Reay, 7.30pm.

Illustrated talk by John Heathcote on the wild flowers of southern France in Spring.

Tea and coffee provided, raffle.

All welcome.

----------

